# Hooker Horror



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

I was desperate today, needing some pullage. Against my better judgment, I went to CB and booked my ticket on the Lady Hooker. I figured that guy could load us up on spot in the middle of August, wrong Sherlock! We wasted time all day, fishing was marginal, the kicker was when we parked catching little to nothing for about 1 1/2 hours. Another guy on the boat noticed the captain sleeping on the top deck while we were burning up in the hot sun catching a cold. Talk about some s**t. Anyway, I ended up with 22 decent sized spot that I took the sides off of. I got about 4 pounds of fillets, grease is heating now.

Makes sense, don't hookers take your money and screw you.

I hate paying good money and at the end of the day feeling like we really didn't put in a good effort. Tough fishing is tough fishing but we are paying for the best effort, Captain.

Stan


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

Geez,
didn't we just have a post in the last week about the Hookers. THEEEEEEY SUUUUUUCK.

How much clearer can we say it ???


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

People have been complaining about the Hooker for years but it doesn't do any good. As long as there are suckers out there they will continue to take your money.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

*Similar experience*

Fished the friendly fisherman.. out of hubbards marina ,mediera beach.
Seemed like a great day.. medium filling of the boat.. got a good seat right on the stern with 2 buddies..
This was a 10 hr trip 2 hrs out.. 6hrs fishing ,2 hrs back in.......So it says on the site..
well.. we drove about 2 hrs out.. set up station.. nothing.. nobody on the boat nothing.. about 30 mins later we dropped back a bit further.. started catching small Key west grunts.. well 4 hrs later we had about 25 grunts between the 3 of us.. and the horn was sounded to head home.. we all looked at each other.. when i say "all". i mean everyone on the boat..
Well we got back to the marina on time.. the capt. drove the boat at about half throttle and did zig zag patterns till we got in.. What a waste of 84 bucks a person for a few pan fish..The whole boat was at a boil.. soon as the boat slipped to the dock the capt. was off the boat.. leaving the mates to deal with an angry mob..

Needless to say... ill never fish that fleet again..
So piss poor head boats are here in Florida too..
We were supposed to be Grouper fishing.. one grouper was caught on the boat but it was too short.. i think the pool fish was a 3lb porgy..

I fished with Spanish sardines and squid(frozen)
and brought a couple dozen live pinfish and squirell fish... Nodda on them .. 
i think this was a touron pleaser boat.. so long as some fish were caught .. he didnt care.. and only made that one drop back..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

It's a shame these things are happening; that's why it's so important to choose your boat based on reputation and not cost. Many of these head boat captains are more concerned with fuel savings than customer satisfaction. You hit the nail on the head when you said the capt. figured he just had a bunch of tourons on board and they probably wouldn't know any better as long as they were catching fish. That's why it's so important to make these post so everyone knows who to avoid in the future. Thanks for your honesty and the post. If I'm ever in Flordia looking for a head boat I know one to avoid.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

If we're sharing lousy experiences, here goes.
I went out on the Super Voyager from Calabash, NC this summer. I paid for an "ALL DAY- Gulf Stream trip" 3 hours out, 6 hours fishing, 3 hours back
We rode out for about 3hrs 45 minutes before we set up using 2 anchors off the bow set about 100 yards apart. The plan was to be able to move across the reef by drawing on one anchor and giving slck to the other.
The boat's intercom wasn't working, so the Cap'n tried to communicate with the mates using hand signals. They got the anchor rope tangled in the starboard prop - On the FIRST DRIFT
*They spent 1 1/2 hours trying to get it untangled and broke the prop shaft in the process.* No one could fish while they were messing with the rope because the Cap didn't want any lines in the water.
We fished for about 2 hours before the Cap said we had to cut it short to start limping home
The Cap said anyone looking for a discount or a refund would have to talk to the boat's owner.
I tried to talk to the owner in person several times, left about 6 messages, never a return phone call... Nothing

Avoid Super Voyager out of Calabash, NC. No customer service, they just want your money.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

different boat...I paid for 9 family members and a flattie trip to the CBBT...called the night before and asked before we left...ended up sitting on OV bar and got to clean 63 craoker...the mate was a joke...I finally told him to get the F*** away since he could not identify a 6" lemon as a shark...WHO is driving the boats these days...I worked as a mate long ago, and I worked hard...these days they SUK...Wrong Boat I hope...sorry for the rant...If they have good boats out there, chime in...


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

what boat did you run out on rattler?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Fished the friendly fisherman.. out of hubbards marina ,mediera beach.
> Seemed like a great day.. medium filling of the boat.. got a good seat right on the stern with 2 buddies..
> This was a 10 hr trip 2 hrs out.. 6hrs fishing ,2 hrs back in.......So it says on the site..
> well.. we drove about 2 hrs out.. set up station.. nothing.. nobody on the boat nothing.. about 30 mins later we dropped back a bit further.. started catching small Key west grunts.. well 4 hrs later we had about 25 grunts between the 3 of us.. and the horn was sounded to head home.. we all looked at each other.. when i say "all". i mean everyone on the boat..
> ...


I have gone out with them in the past
and it was a 48 hr trip. If you do a search
on here you should be able to find the 
report. Unlike most of the locals down
there I actually prefer to eat the porgies 
and grunts. If you have thick skin and
can get along with folks from NY...smile
I highly recommend the boat that is 
docked out of tarpons springs (sponge docks?)
That is one serious fishing boat and crew.
I posted a full report on that trip as well.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

If your ever up in NC around Hatteras, check out Miss Hatteras with Spurgeon.... That man will give his arm & leg trying to sink that boat full of fish... hell of a skipper..


----------

